# I would like to achieve the type of sound of “Two Steps From Hell”



## jkonthetrack (Nov 12, 2019)

What’s going on? I’ve been listening to a lot of material from them and this is the type of sound I’m looking for to get into making. More of the trailer, loud, dark, evil type of sound they do. Are there any suggestions for libraries that could get me started in that direction?

I’ve been listening to angry brass pro and so far that is at the top of the list and so is trailer strings. Looking for more suggestions from anyone that has a similar taste.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ThomasNL (Nov 15, 2019)

Metropolis Ark 1 and 3, Jaeger, Hans Zimmer Percussion, Storm Strike, Cinebrass and very important: Omnisphere for all your hybrid stuff. 

Guess that would be a good starting point 

Remember that while you can get close to their sound with enough practice, they obviously worked a lot with real orchestra's and are very good in production. Still, these libraries will be a good starting point!


----------



## jkonthetrack (Nov 15, 2019)

Thank you for the recommendations. I bought omnisphere a few years ago so I’m good with that. I will definitely check out those libraries. I know I got a long way to learn but I like to get the tools now for the longer investment and work the hell out of them. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 15, 2019)

Well, "Two Steps From Hell" was co-founded by Nick Phoenix from EastWest. So if you want that sound, I recommend Hollywood Orchestra (and choir), and good old Symphonic Orchestra (and choir). Nick used these libraries on many of the TSFH recordings from what I understand. I have also produced a ton of epic cues using the aforementioned libraries over the years, they are perfect for that genre.


----------



## I like music (Nov 15, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Well, "Two Steps From Hell" was co-founded by Nick Phoenix from EastWest. So if you want that sound, I recommend Hollywood Orchestra (and choir), and good old Symphonic Orchestra (and choir). Nick used these libraries on many of the TSFH recordings from what I understand. I have also produced a ton of epic cues using the aforementioned libraries over the years, they are perfect for that genre.




Yep, and yep. Also, they went on a 60% sale today, which won't happen again until 3 days from now!!!

Basically, @jkonthetrack, Wolfie's advice is pretty solid here. And importantly, it is _not_ a costly orchestra either!

Between this and what Thomas said, you're set.


----------



## RichiCarter (Dec 1, 2019)

Agree with all of the above. I would also add Spitfire on there as I think they're great. 

One of the reasons Thomas and Nick are so successful, is not just because of the ridiculously epic hooks that they produce; its also because of how they have absolutely mastered the art of writing with virtual instruments. The amount of expression, playing techniques, modulations etc that they put into almost every track is insane. Additionally they use a lot of hybrid methods like electronic kick drums, and sub bass to give their tracks a real fatness. Also, you'd be surprised at how much one real instrument can really bring a virtual track to life. The 2SFH lads do this all the time, usually with vocals, but you can do it with anything really; guitar, violin, percussion...

My best advice would be to pick a decent library and try and explore as much as you can within it. Personally, I'm not the world's biggest fan of EWQL, but it is true that Nick Phoenix endorses it, and there are loads of composers out there who have made incredible music using it. So have a look around and see what you like


----------



## shawnsingh (Dec 2, 2019)

You might already know - sound design, synthesis, and mixing techniques are sometimes overlooked for that epic hybrid orchestral sound. In this way it's more like a pop genre, the arrangement, mixing, and sound design skills you need.

Heavyocity has many great sound design and epic drum libraries. Also worth rolling your own sounds with synths. I like Zebra, Hive 2, (or any U-he synth, really), Falcon, and Omnisphere as my personal favorites.

And one secret sauce for the synth and sound design parts of a song is to use a plug-in like Tantra, which allows you to sequence parameters in a multi effect setup. This really opens many doors to rhythmic use of synths.

Definitely agree with the recommendations of Ark1 and EWQL Hollywood brass and strings. Or if you have the budget and willingness to invest, you may want to consider the new JXL Brass library coming soon.


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 4, 2020)

I agree with all the library recommendations - but don't forget its also _how_ you use the libraries you get:

A couple of good vids are:


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jan 4, 2020)

I'd recommend listening to the music of everyone giving the tips. I bet the ones who really get very close won't respond here, because they know it would take multiple pages to explain and many years of practice. 

Nick's work is at least 98% very audibly live recorded, so you're more asking how to replicate live orchestra - which everyone wants to know and barely anyone gets close and is overall a very different beast than the TSFH sound itself. 

And then there is Thomas. I hear way more samples in his work than in Nick's, but a lot if not most of it is still recorded live or live + samples. And the samples he uses are almost exclusively custom made by himself as he mentioned many times.

The sound of TSFH, both Nick & Thomas is the result of great skill and long practice and the only answer to the question on how to achieve the sound is - Work, work, work!!! Analyse their tracks and check back with your work - repeat for years. 

Great libraries to start with are easy to find these days. Check walkthroughs (demos are often processed, so a raw impression via walkthroughs is important) of the major ones and see which you like most. 
I'd be careful with library recommendations.  Although it's good to get some libraries to check. I'd second checking out Metropolis Ark 1 & the Hollywood Series. Although the choir doesn't for well for epic stuff IMO + you can't do staccatos very well which is very dramatic for TSFH type stuff.
The most TSFH sounding choir IMO is Oceania by Performance Samples. Sounds close to Thomas' custom choir library + you can do staccatos and longs without any keyswitching, layering etc... everything handled automatically while playing.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jan 4, 2020)

One of the often times overlooked tips: on the extreme music website you can listen to individual stems of their tracks (most of them orch / perc / vox but some even more detailed). I found this an incredible resource in understanding what’s going on behind that “wall of sound”.


----------

